
Racial and gender gaps in computer science learning: New Google-Gallup research - riqbal
https://blog.google/topics/education/racial-and-gender-gaps-computer-science-learning-new-google-gallup-research/
======
brudgers
Software Engineering Daily podcast interview with Jennifer Wang:
[http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2016/06/13/female-
pursui...](http://softwareengineeringdaily.com/2016/06/13/female-pursuit-
computer-science-jennifer-wang/)

------
Vosporos
Yeah that's all but surprising.

